# New to round baling question



## jwaller (Jul 13, 2011)

Have been putting up hay for decades with square baler. Was laid up last summer and hired baling with round baler. Now I have my own. Hesston 5530. JD 214 is mostly retired.

Have to ask-how much roughness/grip should be on the bale side of the belts on this model? Have a devil of a time starting a bale. Frustrating. Two evenings ago, attempted grass hay and was hoping for a fire after about an hour.

Have ordered new set of belts. $750. Waste of money? Or needed for starting a bale? I was in heavy swath. Had trouble with damp alfalfa I cut with a mower and raked.

A Hesston owner told me my belts were just too smooth. And he turned his to get bottom of the ridges upward after the tops had worn down to get more time on the belts. Mine have just a tiny bit of grip.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Not familiar with the Hesston baler but it sounds like it is probably your belts.

On some balers the pickup teeth also help start the bales,not sure if that applies on that baler but on Vermeers it is important.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Have a 5800 rounder (Heston ) the belts are smooth. It's tricky getting dry material to start. If you get about 12 inches of material in it side to side stop for a moment and slow your rpm then accelerate a bit. Let the clutch out and feed a bit more. If you keep experimenting you'll find the techniques that work. Rpm and belt tension are the key. But hay new belts may solve your problems. Good luck. Martin


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a 5530, they are a peculiar little baler. Yes you need a fairly rough surface on your belts. If you try to bale hay over 18% moisture you will NOT have a good outlook on life, go to the house get a big glass of sweet tea, set down at the puter get on HAYTALK and in a while the hay will be dry enough to bale. Do Not try to bale damp hay as it will not do it !!!

As for starting a roll, slow down your pto speed. My baling tractor runs 1900 rpms at 540, I start a roll at 1000-1200 rpm's. It helps to have a large windrow, most of the time I think it will plug the baler, but it works good. Ease into the large windrow at low rpm's, normally within 3ft it will start the core, throttle up and start baling. You will spend as much time wrapping and dumping as you will baling.

I hope you don't have more than 60hp on the baler as the gearbox will not handle more than that, ask me how I know that and a gearbox is $800.00. Keep the twine cutting knife razor sharp if you use plastic twine,130 or 150 works the best. I sharpen my knife at the end of every day.

They are a great little baler and make good bale!

scrapiron


----------

